

Software Patent Absurdity (video) - jfi
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/05/software-patent-absurdity.html

======
nfnaaron
This is a very good summation of where we are, why it's bad, and how we got
here. It's a good video to show someone who's interested but not in the
industry.

